
Top Linux Easter Eggs - BerislavLopac
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/top-10-linux-easter-eggs
======
sigjuice
GNU Screen is no longer fashionable these days due to tmux, but
[https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/html_node/Nethack...](https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/html_node/Nethack.html)

------
mdip
My visudo had a specific line:

    
    
        Defaults !insults
    

Well, that won't do. Now, that's an improvement.

